# Any info on this dealer?



## Sprout (28 December 2007)

Has  anyone heard of Mrs Julia Martin from West Sussex?
Any info, good or bad would be much appreciated, pm if you prefer!
Thank You.


----------



## Nosey (28 December 2007)

Do you know where she is based - is it Julia Greenall that was?!


----------



## Sprout (28 December 2007)

The ad just said West sussex - dont know any other details.


----------



## Nosey (28 December 2007)

I have PM'd you - its all fairly positive stuff though!


----------



## mlm (28 December 2007)

this is julia greenall, she is now married to john martin. she trades under southgate farm.


----------



## Merlotmonster (28 December 2007)

Have used her as has a friend. No complaints. Very straightforward and seems very genuine.


----------



## elsielouise (28 December 2007)

I bought from her in the summer. She let me take a mare on trial as made contact through a friend of hers.  No complaints at all.


----------

